# WCS Rally at masterPeace



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi had a great day with a QQQ, a 201 in level 1, a 208 (1st place) in level 2, and a 206 (3rd place) in level 3. Our second MMX leg!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Karen that was brilliant to watch, well done to both of you. Just one question. When Kodi jumps up by your side, is that part of the requirement or just natural exuberance?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

not sure what "QQQ, a 201 in level 1, a 208 (1st place) in level 2, and a 206 (3rd place) in level 3" means … but still love the videos!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go Karen and Kodi!! Always fun to watch you two work together!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Karen that was brilliant to watch, well done to both of you. Just one question. When Kodi jumps up by your side, is that part of the requirement or just natural exuberance?


The requirement is just to return to heel. His "flying finish" is his own interpretation. . Sometimes people teach their dogs to do a "pop" finish but with Kodi, it's natural. In the beginning, he used to jump ON me when he did it. (He also would jump on me in fronts, particularly at the end of a recall). That's points off if they jump on you... Can you just imagine if a Labrador did that?!?!?  But fortunately, he's learned to control himself better, and can do his flying finishes without slamming me in the process!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job, again, guys. :drum:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> not sure what "QQQ, a 201 in level 1, a 208 (1st place) in level 2, and a 206 (3rd place) in level 3" means &#8230; but still love the videos!!


Kodi is working on his Master Champion title, "MX", in World Cynosport Rally. (Was APDT Rally). To earn this title, he must have eraned all lower titles, and then must "Q" (qualify) in all three levels at the same trial 10 times, with scores no lower than 195 out of 210 on any "leg". A QQQ is a "leg". Kodi just started working on his MX at his last trial, and has now earned two "legs".

WCS Rally has 3 levels, 1,2 & 3. Level 1 is roughly equvalent to AKC Novice, though there are a few more difficult signs. Level 2 is equivalent to AKC Advanced and Excellent combined, and then Level 3 is harder than anything they have in AKC Rally... It includes exercizes from Open and Utility levels in AK c formal obedience, although they make them a bit easier by shortening distances, and allowing both verbal and hand signals. It's very challenging, and very fun!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Kodi and Karen, great job! I enjoyed watching your videos.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations again Karen and Kodi!!!:first::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi is working on his Master Champion title, "MX", in World Cynosport Rally. (Was APDT Rally). To earn this title, he must have eraned all lower titles, and then must "Q" (qualify) in all three levels at the same trial 10 times, with scores no lower than 195 out of 210 on any "leg". A QQQ is a "leg". Kodi just started working on his MX at his last trial, and has now earned two "legs".
> 
> WCS Rally has 3 levels, 1,2 & 3. Level 1 is roughly equvalent to AKC Novice, though there are a few more difficult signs. Level 2 is equivalent to AKC Advanced and Excellent combined, and then Level 3 is harder than anything they have in AKC Rally... It includes exercizes from Open and Utility levels in AK c formal obedience, although they make them a bit easier by shortening distances, and allowing both verbal and hand signals. It's very challenging, and very fun!!!


Thanks for the explanation; it makes sense now. I agree, it looks fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Day two and he was a very good boy again! Another QQQ, with two seconds and a third, and a perfect score of 210 in one class. Yay!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay Kodi and Karen! :cheer2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi is working on his Master Champion title, "MX", in World Cynosport Rally. (Was APDT Rally). To earn this title, he must have eraned all lower titles, and then must "Q" (qualify) in all three levels at the same trial 10 times, with scores no lower than 195 out of 210 on any "leg". A QQQ is a "leg". Kodi just started working on his MX at his last trial, and has now earned two "legs".
> 
> WCS Rally has 3 levels, 1,2 & 3. Level 1 is roughly equvalent to AKC Novice, though there are a few more difficult signs. Level 2 is equivalent to AKC Advanced and Excellent combined, and then Level 3 is harder than anything they have in AKC Rally... It includes exercizes from Open and Utility levels in AK c formal obedience, although they make them a bit easier by shortening distances, and allowing both verbal and hand signals. It's very challenging, and very fun!!!


I been looking into the agility training, is it normal for them to require us attend their basic obedience as a perquisite before attending the actual agility training classes??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> I been looking into the agility training, is it normal for them to require us attend their basic obedience as a perquisite before attending the actual agility training classes??


Any good agility trainer will insist on some basic obedience training before starting agility. If you don't have good attention and control off leash, you're not really ready for agility! Also, basic obedience is SO imporant for all pet dogs that it's something I would highly recommend anyway!


----------

